# Refinishing hardwood floors



## Bridy (May 14, 2018)

Hi

I am new to forum, love all of the information!
We do not have a budgie yet and I am doing as much research as I can before we get one.
We are having our hardwood floors refinished in early June and I was wondering how long should we wait to get a bird after the floors are redone?
We will be using an oil base and not a water base and I know the filler they use for the cracks is what produces the most oder. 

I am hoping there might be someone who has been through this and knows how long we should wait to bring a bird into the house.
Thank you!


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

I am not sure what to tell you about the oil base on the floor. It does not sound safe. I remember as a boy we lived upstairs from where the owner , who was a painter, used to mix paints in the basement below us, and we lost a few budgies from that . I was just a boy, had no say about it. I would not put a bird in the room you are fixing.


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi Bridy

I haven't any personal experience of this. 
I've attached a couple of links for you. The first is regarding VOCs - perhaps you could find out what exact substances will be used and contact the manufacturers to find out what their 'off gassing' periods are. 
http://homeguides.sfgate.com/long-vocs-last-hardwood-floor-refinishing-70407.html
The second link, I can not verify the accuracy of its information, but it states "until doors have dissipated" - that is of course a very subjective statement and I wouldn't like to say that it wouldn't definitely be safe then. 
https://avianandexoticvets.com/top-toxins-to-pet-birds

Perhaps you could wait until all noticeable odour has disappeared (when coming into the house from outdoors when it will be most noticeable) and then when you first get your bird consider initially housing it in a different room (if there is one) to allow it to settle and assess its health & behaviour, so that when it is eventually moved into a hard-floor room, you will be better placed to quickly notice any possible changes.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I'm so glad you are doing all of your research before bringing a budgie into your hearts and home.

I would recommend waiting a minimum of three months after having the floors refinished before bringing a budgie into your home.

During that time, try to ensure the house is aired out as much as possible to ensure all residual fumes have been eradicated. 
Just because a human no longer detects the odor doesn't mean that it isn't there and the fumes will be very toxic to a small bird.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

